
Coca-Cola just invented a way to save the soda machine from Covid-19 - primroot
https://finance.yahoo.com/video/coca-cola-just-invented-way-150423094.html
======
linsomniac
Non-video link: [https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/coca-cola-just-invented-a-
wa...](https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/coca-cola-just-invented-a-way-to-save-
the-soda-machine-from-covid-19-120031011.html)

TL;DR: Those fancy restaurant soda machines will have QR codes on them that
you can scan with your phone, and it will take you to a web page where you can
control the machine from your phone.

